

How to use jdk7 multi-cache block for exception handling - revti
http://javarevisited.wordpress.com/2011/08/13/how-to-use-jdk7-multi-cache-block-with-example/

======
badmash69
Looks Nice and clean but I for one would not be touching JDK7 unless the
issues mentioned here ( <http://markmail.org/thread/kulrw4sm2nsshrta> )are
resolved .

